# Linking GPS/Fish Finders with Ipilot ?



## SirVeyor (Jun 2, 2011)

I need opinions on what to do. I currently have a Lowrance LMS-520C with GPS at the helm. The transducer is mounted on the rear of the boat. I also have a MK Powerdrive V2/US2 Ipilot mounted on the bow. I would like to move the 520C to the front and run this through the trolling motor so I can have the Ipilot working. I would like to add another unit at the helm with down imaging or down/side imaging. I don't know if I should try and use the same GPS puck and link the units together (I like this idea but I'm not sure how the Ipilot will work) or would you recommend going with something different? I would like to do this for around $1000 or less. Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

In order to get down imageing/side scan your going to have to go with a HDS 5 bundle with LSS-1 this will give you another unit with downscan and side imaging. I would go with insight USA model so you get the latest maps on the HDS-5. You can use your current transducer that's on your boat and you will be able to share sonar between units, you'll need to update your LMS unit to the latest software (if you haven't already) and get an extra ethernet cable to hook to the LSS box so you can receive data from the HDS unit. You will NOT be able to get down scan/side scan on your LMS unit only sonar. You won't be able to share waypoint either you'll need an NMEA 2000 network to do that as well. 

In all honosty your best to sell what you have and get your hands on two HDS units with LSS-1 or LSS-2 (coming out soon) that way you can have one at the helm and one at the bow and be looking at the same thing and share perfectly. 

Couple other things to note, your V2 and US2 won't do you much good as far as networking goes, they will be standalone units, your LMS can hook directly to US2 and and if your LMS and HDS are networked your HDS can pick what transducer you want to display from which is nice but you can't run both at the same time as you'll get cross talk. The GPS built into your powerdrive is also standalone and cannot be networked to anything. 

The GPS puck you have right now can continue to power your LMS unit as the new HDS unit have internal GPS antenna's. 

I just went through rigging a LCX-38 and HDS-8 and networking sharing and I have a terrova so I just learned about this, hopefully I passed something along here. I'm waiting till LSS-2 comes out before I get downscan/sidescan though. 

Let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## SirVeyor (Jun 2, 2011)

K gone, you bring up a good point--seeing the same thing on both screens and sharing waypoints. Do you know if the HDS-5 will provide control to the trolling motor? I would like to set a path and have it follow without me doing anything.

Thanks for your insight....it looks like I may have to adjust the budget. And I may have a lot more questions for you.

Thanks again.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

No it won't, the HDS-5 and Ipilot do not connect together, nor will a Ipilot connect to any other fishfinder or GPS unit. However the Ipilot does have a feature called Track and Record, this allows you to lay down a track with your ipilot and record it and save it in your Ipilot (2 miles long and up to 6 tracks. It will allow your motor to go over the same exact path you just went over with your Ipilot so if you have a productive trolling pass you can make it over and over again. Another thing you can do is deploy your motor but not have it in the water and watch your chart on your HDS unit and motor through your track while recording then go over it with the bow mount and fish it...pretty cool, as long as the ipilot is deployed it will record. 

Do some reading on all the features and benefits and how guys are using there Ipilots here. http://www.jasonhalfenoutdoors.com/iPilot2.html


----------



## Stuhly (Jul 6, 2009)

Kgone ,Thanks for that recording tip on the I-PILOT . I just picked one up a few weeks
ago.


----------

